# Elilo can't find /proc/efi

## VanFanel

Hello all

When trying to add a EFI entry with elilo --efiboot, I get:

mactel linux # elilo --efiboot

elilo: no efi/vars under /proc or /sys/firmware, boot menu not updated

I am on 2.6.27-gentoo, and I've activated the CONFIG_PROC_FS=y and CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y in my kernel config. I have also compiled-in suport for GPT partitions. Any ideas why it isn't showing up?

Thanks!

----------

## nagmat84

I know this thread is old but I have the same problem. I have a Sasmung P560 laptop with a Phoenix SecureCore bios that is capable of (U)EFI. Bios version is 11LU. Until know I used the "legacy boot" option in the bios together with grub 0.97.

I configured a new kernel, added support for EFI, added support for GPT partitions, converted my partition laypout from MBR to GPT, added a small FAT partiotion in at beginning of the disk. The I booted the new kernel (with EFI) support from the old grub. (My BIOS falls back to legacy boot, if it does not find a usable EFI partition.)

With the new kernel running, I uninstalled GRUB and tried to install ELILO. elilo reports the following

```

elilo: no efi/vars under /proc or /sys/firmware, boot menu not updated

elilo: Checking filesystem on /dev/sda1

elilo: Mounting /dev/sda1

elilo: 3965KB needed, 27362KB free, 3786KB to reuse

elilo: Installing primary bootstrap /usr/lib/elilo/elilo.efi onto /dev/sda1

elilo: Installing /etc/elilo.conf on /dev/sda1

elilo: Installing /kernel-2.6.37-gentoo-r4-efi on /dev/sda1+

elilo: Installation complete

```

The result is an unbootable system.

If boot from an install/rescue cd with "legacy boot" as the BIOS reports and do a chroot, the result is the same. modprobe efivars reports

```

FATAL: Error inserting efivars ...: No such device

```

Any ideas?

----------

## lacitilis

Hi there

I have the same problem with my macbook. I think the problem is, that when you boot your kernel using grub, efi emulates legacy bios mode, because grub relies on that. So your kernel interfaces with a legacy bios, not with the efi and as a result can't communicate with the efi. I think you would have to boot using elilo (maybe from an install cd?), chroot and install elilo to your system...

----------

## nagmat84

Nice idea, I had this on my own. But I could not try it, as I did not find a working boot cd with elilo. I tried to make my own one, but failed to do so. If you know where to download an elilo boot cd or if you have a good tutorial on how to make one, let me know.

I have already downloaded the Fedora-14-x86_64-Live-Desktop.iso and the ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso and followed their guides on how to modify these images in order to create an efi boot cd/dvd, but the results always were unbootable.

Thank you, Matthias

----------

